# Update: HD-DNS will NOT Be shutoff... IF...



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Late last night / Morning, I received some good news for those with HD-DNS

If you have HD-DNS networks... AND
a) Have an HR10-250
or
b) Don't have an H20 with MPEG-4 Locals available to you

The HD-DNS connections will *not be turned off*

There was an "error" with the sending out of those letters. And it is going to be corrected.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Late last night / Morning, I received some good news for those with HD-DNS
> 
> If you have HD-DNS networks... AND
> a) Have an HR10-250
> ...


So I take this to mean that if you have an HR10-250 AND an H20 with MPEG-4 locals (which is the case with me) that you will still get to keep the HD-DNS feeds. This is great news, if I interpreted your post correctly.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

You interpreted it correctly... You will still have your HD-DNS... for now.

My bet is that once the HR20-700 is released (well at least a few months after it's release), things may change.

But at least for now....... the HR10-250 will be able to connect to HD-DNS


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

Does this apply to customers that have had their DNS's shutoff already? Luckily I am not in that group but there have been a lot of ill feelings towards D* from customer's who have had this happen to them.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

Can new HD customer's still get those channels? Just got my HD TV yesterday and I'm planning on getting the reciver. (just looking for the best price)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

mx6bfast... I am sure it would... unless it was for other reasons (such as the local affiliates revoking the waivers.. .which has happened)

ravonaf... it is getting much more difficult, and may be a "grandfather" case... more and more locals are denying the waivers. If you happen to be in an O&O area, you have a much better chance then not being in an O&O


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> mx6bfast... I am sure it would... unless it was for other reasons (such as the local affiliates revoking the waivers.. .which has happened)


Sorry, forgot to add this before I posted.

Will customer's who lost their HD DNS channels but still own an HDTivo be able to get them back? Or will they have to go back thru the waiver process?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

mx6bfast said:


> Sorry, forgot to add this before I posted.
> 
> Will customer's who lost their HD DNS channels but still own an HDTivo be able to get them back? Or will they have to go back thru the waiver process?


It depends on the reason why they lost their HD-DNS
If it was because the local affiliate recinded (sp?) the waiver, then probably not.

If DirecTV just shut it off because you now got MPEG-4 via H20... then possible.

Some will probably require waivers to be re-submitted...

That is the problem with this... each DMA is going to be different, because of the different local affiliates involved.


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

Damn, this is getting confusing.

I have the HR10-250, with the HD and locals packages, and I live in LA. Should I expect to lose the ability to receive the HD locals with my current unit anytime soon or do I have to upgrade to the new mpeg-4 box?

FYI - I do NOT have the ability to receive locals OTA.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

No... As of right now, you will not be losing your HD-DNS.

When the MPEG4-HD DVR receiver is released.... things may change (it won't be over night... like the day it is released or anything like that)... but eventually, yes... HD-DNS will go away if you have Locals available in HD via SAT....

It will eventually follow the same rules as the SD DNS


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm new to the HD Tivo thing. But it looks to me like Directv has finally found a way to drive Tivo's (at least the HD) out of market. I hear nothing but horrible reviews from non Tivo DVR's. Are they actually going to have thier new HD DVR be comparible to Tivo in features and functionality? My gut reaction is no. Why should they? If you want MPEG4 broadcasts it's thier new HD DVR or nothing, right?

The only reason I have Directv is for the Sunday ticket and the integrated Tivo. Sounds like I picked the wrong time to jump to HD.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The HR20 is going to be very similar to the R15. And yes, if you want to DVR MPEG-4 content, then as of right now.. yes HR20 is going to be the only option.

The HD-DNS is a legal (FCC) and network issue.... 
DirecTV would love to offer us every local out there if they where allowed to. 

So to say they are using this as an angle to push TiVo out? .....


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> When the MPEG4-HD receiver is released....


Earl,

I thought that the MPEG4-HD receiver is already released-- the H20. Did you mean the MPEG4-HD DVR, the HR-20 ?


----------



## scooby_doo_53 (Jul 19, 2004)

Earl,

Ok, I am confused as well.

First off, I live in Denver - OTA HD is questionable here because people are still fighting about where to put the antenna's. As a result, most of the stations here have put them downtown, but they are low wattage signals. I had to finally put up an antenna on the roof to get all of them(I never needed anything other than "rabbit ears" to get any SD signal's before). 

I haven't received a letter saying that local HD is available from D* as of yet, although I have seen other posts here that say otherwise. I still have a 3LNB dish, but as a result of the protection plan, D* swapped out my old standard HD receiver with an H20 (I have 2 HR10-250's as well, so 3 HD receivers total).

Anyway, I get CBS-HD from LA, and love it because of the fact that I get those shows 2 hours later than in Denver, so have most of my CBS season passes recording well into the night. Thus, I would really love to keep that. If I read your first post right, I think I am going to be ok for the foreseeable future, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> The HR20 is going to be very similar to the R15. And yes, if you want to DVR MPEG-4 content, then as of right now.. yes HR20 is going to be the only option.
> 
> The HD-DNS is a legal (FCC) and network issue....
> DirecTV would love to offer us every local out there if they where allowed to.
> ...


I don't know. For the last year or more I've heard tons of stories of how DirecTV is trying to push their crappie DVR on their customers. How many stories have we heard of DirecTV promising their customer's a directivo and shipping them something else? They must be very fortunate to have the law going in their direction. I'm sure they don't have anyone lobbying the government. That would be unscrupulous of them.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

chris_h said:


> Earl,
> 
> I thought that the MPEG4-HD receiver is already released-- the H20. Did you mean the MPEG4-HD DVR, the HR-20 ?


Yes sorry... I ment the MPEG-4 HD DVR, the HR20


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

scooby_doo_53 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Ok, I am confused as well.
> 
> ...


For the forseable future... yes.. you should be fine.

Dever does have it's HD-Locals available
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54698

You would just need to update that dish to the 5LNB (AT9).
DirecTV will probably upgrade it for free... just give them a call


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

ravonaf said:


> I don't know. For the last year or more I've heard tons of stories of how DirecTV is trying to push their crappie DVR on their customers. How many stories have we heard of DirecTV promising their customer's a directivo and shipping them something else? They must be very fortunate to have the law going in their direction. I'm sure they don't have anyone lobbying the government. That would be unscrupulous of them.


Well that has been an issue for a long time... the CSR's (the ones taking the orders), not having access to what is being shipped. It has gone both ways.
People expecting the R15, get a DTivo... people expecting a DTiVo get an R15... some wanting an older Series 2, but get an R10...

Not excusing it, but the sword has gone both ways.

Do check www.dbstalk.com for the R15 though.
It is not as "Crappy" as it was 9 months ago. It is still not perfect, and there will be people that will never like it... but there are people who still never like TiVo either....


----------



## obi1 (Dec 5, 2001)

I received this notice. I have a pair of HD 250's and also D*'s new mpeg 4 and 5 lnb dish to receive local channels in HD(but of course no PVR). I have called the miscreants at D* several times the past few days and have found everything from "I do not know anything about this" to oh yea we are turning you off because you will be receiving local channel HD next month. I have told them that no matter what they think(most of them do not), please do not turn off my DNS support(I have never gotten FOX, this is why the mpeg 4 receiver to get American Idol, 24 and Prison Break,,,as no waiver granted). I have been promised twice that a supervisor will call me within 24 hours. They never have, so as of now I do not know my status. I did cancell the mpeg 4 box and am sending it back, it is junk anyway. I did this on the assumption that this is what prompted my letter. After reading this thread--I should have done it sooner-- it appears that my guess was correct. Incidentally I have installed and run Comcast's DVR support for local channels in HD(I not only get Fox now, but also PBS which D* does not offer anywhere). The picture is better then the HD 250 and the ergonomics are not that bad. Only 15 hour record time for HD, and so far as I know, no current hacking to increase record time. Anyone know anything on this? And I understand that Comcast will be offering one day an intergrated cable/Tivo box. D*, the hounds are on your heels!


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Ebonovic is the man on this type of stuff but he is a D* man also (Fanboy not employe ). He always speaks the truth and he is a asset to this forum, but I'm going to hate to loose the guy once the HR20 comes out and the Series 3 is out also. He seems to always champion the D* hardware but admits there is flaws with D* equipment but he always prefreces that with that some people don't like tivo either.I imagine when the Series 3 drops and this board focuses more on in it then the HR10-250 or the HR20 that ebonovic will just slowly fade away into the sunset of dbs talk forums.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought that the law was if you can get local digital channels from your service provider that they would have to disconnect dns locals when they came avaliable. If you got them when they were not avaliable its was due to you not being able to get the with an off air antenna. maybe i am wrong.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

So do people who live in LA or NY have to worry about loosing mpeg-2 HD locals anytime soon if they do not have any mpeg-4 equipment?


----------



## obi1 (Dec 5, 2001)

dthreet said:


> I thought that the law was if you can get local digital channels from your service provider that they would have to disconnect dns locals when they came avaliable. If you got them when they were not avaliable its was due to you not being able to get the with an off air antenna. maybe i am wrong.


Basically that is the law, but my Hi Defs come out of LA DNS feed as I am not offered HD D* for local network channels with HD250 Tivo. When D* finally offers a HD DVR support for my local network channels(SF bay area) then the will probably cancel my DNS feeds, but should not until then. When this occurs and their unit does not measure up to Tivo, I will look closely at replacing D* with Comcast Cable as they plan to offer intergrated Tivo HD units(they say).

My OTA support is poor where I live as it is a mountainous area, one day it is ok, and others days not at all.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I got a recorded message today on my voice mail:

Basically confirming what I reported in the first post..
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=621427&postcount=17

(link to DBSTalk, as I can't attach that big of an MP3 here)

Earl


----------



## obi1 (Dec 5, 2001)

They always tell me that I too am one of their most valued customrs(since 1995 or so) when I call their twilight zone voice mail system. I guess that there are different levels of most valued customers as I did not receive a voice mail from them, BUT my DNS feeds are still alive.


----------



## RichsSat (Dec 26, 2002)

I got caught up in the whole thing and lost my NBC HD feed. At my old house I never used the channel since I got NBC OTA. I was in the middle of a move when they decided to shut them off and where I live now I cannot get NBC OTA. 

Placed a few polite but firm calls to D* and got nowhere. Came across this thread and decided to call them again. Low and behold my NBCHD feed is back on and I am happy....

Hope it stays on


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Late last night / Morning, I received some good news for those with HD-DNS
> 
> If you have HD-DNS networks... AND
> a) Have an HR10-250
> ...


Any idea as to when DTV will try this again? For eample: x months after the HR20 is available in a market?

jdg


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

No idea...


----------



## obi1 (Dec 5, 2001)

Has ANYONE ever gotten a waiver in the San Francisco Bay Area for Fox(channel 2 out of Oakland). I have applied numerous times and always been refused. I now find if I rotate my large Channel Master attic mounted Bow antenna toward Monterey, I can received Fox via channel 35.1 just fine out of Monterey. However cannot get scheduling information as D* tells me that it outside of my local area. Same situation applies to NBC(channel 8.1) out of Salinas. However I do have a NBC waiver.

My attic mounted antenna does not receive channels that are North of me well. I am in Milpitas Hills area, and mountains are between me an Sutro Tower.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

obi1 said:


> Has ANYONE ever gotten a waiver in the San Francisco Bay Area for Fox(channel 2 out of Oakland). I have applied numerous times and always been refused. I now find if I rotate my large Channel Master attic mounted Bow antenna toward Monterey, I can received Fox via channel 35.1 just fine out of Monterey. However cannot get scheduling information as D* tells me that it outside of my local area. Same situation applies to NBC(channel 8.1) out of Salinas. However I do have a NBC waiver.
> 
> My attic mounted antenna does not receive channels that are North of me well. I am in Milpitas Hills area, and mountains are between me an Sutro Tower.


Yes, there have been a few that have gotten waivers from KTVU, but they are extremely rare and almost always set to expire when DirecTV offered local HD in the bay area. I know of one who is still getting a waivered DNS signal even though the waiver specified it was to be turned off 12/31/05 which may be just a case of either/both DirecTV and KTVU not catching up to their paperwork.

The chances of getting a waiver now from KTVU I would set at about 5%, and I think that's being liberal, AFAIK, KTVU is not granting waivers, period.


----------

